# cannot open /proc/net/dev

## nizar

Hello, 

I'm trying t oinstall gentoo,  before doing 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash and env-update i was able to ping to the outside (yahoo.com) now i can't do that but i can ping my gateway. 

The machine which i'm trying t oinstall gentoo on has an address 192.168.0.2 and my gateway is 192.168.0.1.

If i do ping -c3 yahoo.com i get yahoo.com unknown host 

and the ifconfig produces warnings: 

Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (no such file or directory). Limited output. 

The warning is for both lo and eth0.

HELP

thanks.

----------

## primero.gentoo

have you mounted the proc partition like the guide say before chroot?

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

and copied /etc/resolv.conf to /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ??

----------

## nizar

I'm following this grate howto  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

and now i'm doing emerge grub  :Wink: 

----------

